# Neues RPG gesucht



## Fabian12341 (9. April 2016)

Hallo da draußen,

bis zum Release von Blood and Wine bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen guten und mittelalterlichen RPG mit anschaulicher Grafik und Benutzeroberfläche. Nachdem ich Witcher 3 nach 400 Stunden nun 6 mal durchgespielt habe, um jedes gewünschte Ende zu erreichen warte ich nur noch auf Blood and Wine, das vermutlich schon Ende dieses Monats kommt. Cyberpunk 2077 wird ja auch erst nächstes Jahr erscheinen, also suche ich nach einer Überbrückung. Habt ihr außerdem eine Ahnung, ob demnächste vermeintlich gute RPGs erscheinen?

edit: falscher Thread bitte umschieben. Entschuldigung ich dachte ich wäre noch im RPG thread.


----------



## Ebrithil (9. April 2016)

Vielleicht könntest du mal auflisten was du bereits gespielt hast, ansonsten kann ich die Gothic Reihe und Risen empfehlen. Auch Two Worlds 2(den ersten hab ich nie gespielt)  kann ich empfehlen, aber da gibts auch andere Meinungen. Dragon Age sollte in dem Zusammenhang natürlich auch erwähnt werden.


----------



## Fabian12341 (9. April 2016)

Gespielt:

Die komplette Witcher-Serie
Fallout-Serie
Skyrim
Dark Souls II
Borderlands-Serie


----------



## Stueppi (9. April 2016)

Hast du die Oblivion total Conversion Nehrim gespielt? Empfehlenswert!


----------



## Fabian12341 (9. April 2016)

Die Gothic Serie habe ich teils angerührt, aber recht viel Abwechslung habe ich da nicht in den Teilen.


----------



## Two-Face (9. April 2016)

Kleine Bemerkung am Rande, du bist im falschen Unterforum gelandet.

Ein Stockwerk zu tief.


----------



## Fabian12341 (9. April 2016)

Ja ich habe genau deswegen direkt um eine Verschiebung gebeten  War im andern Tab noch im RPG Unterforum aktiv habe aber dann vergessen, den Tab zu wechseln


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

Skyrim, Oblivion, Gothic Reihe (nicht den 4er).


----------



## drebbin (17. April 2016)

Fable Anniversary 
mein liebstes Lieblingsrollenspiel ;p


----------



## orca113 (17. April 2016)

koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Skyrim, Oblivion, Gothic Reihe (nicht den 4er).



Oblivion finde ich toll. Da gibt's sogar noch Erweiterungen ala Shivering Isles[emoji106]

Die Risen Reihe könnte auch was für dich sein[emoji106]


----------



## Noname1987 (17. April 2016)

Wie wärs mit Dark Souls 1... fordernd und für wenige Euro zu haben. Bis Blood and Wine kommt solltest du damit locker beschäftigt sein.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

*Stimmt Risen gab es auch noch aber irgendwie an sich zu wenig RPG im Mittelalter. Ich fände eines nicht schlecht was nicht zu sehr mit Magie, Zauber und extremen Monstrositäten wäre. So paar Orks, Wilde Tiere aber dafür eine nachvollziehbare Sehr gute Geschichte würde mich mal reizen. Als etwas nüchterner statt ich schieß dir paar Feuerbälle wenn du nicht mit mir handelst. *


----------



## drebbin (17. April 2016)

Dann definitiv Kingdom Come Deliverance. Besseren Mix aus Grafik, Realismus und Mittelalter gibt es nicht  schau einfach in meine Signatur 
Kommt hoffentlich dieses Jahr noch raus.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

OMG das sieht ja Bombe aus. Also das behalte ich im Auge. Danke!


----------



## Noname1987 (17. April 2016)

Sieht wirklich gut aus und ich habe es schon lange im Blick. Anscheinend ist bei Kauf die Beta direkt spielbar nur weiß ich nicht ob sie lohnt... sonst würd ich die 50 glatt jetzt auf den Tisch legen.


----------



## drebbin (18. April 2016)

Du musst ja nicht gleich 50€ hinlegen, ich bin schon seit Monaten dabei und muss sagen es ist  toll so ein Projekt wachsen zu sehen.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. April 2016)

Hast du Baldur's Gate schon mal gespielt und gemocht? Dann ist Pillars of Eternity vielleicht was für dich. Hat aber auch ordentlich Fantasy drin, von daher vielleicht eher nicht.


----------



## Sir Demencia (18. April 2016)

Was ist mit Two Worlds I und II?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (18. April 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Du musst ja nicht gleich 50€ hinlegen, ich bin schon seit Monaten dabei und muss sagen es ist  toll so ein Projekt wachsen zu sehen.



Hallo,

Mensch das KCD sieht super aus und klingt vielversprechend. Aber verstehe ich das richtig das ich zuerst zahlen muß? Kann ich nicht so an der Beta teilnehmen? Ist das Multiplayer? Konnte das auf die schnelle nicht alles so sehen.


----------



## MfDoom (18. April 2016)

Auf jeden Fall Kingdom Come Deliverance anschauen, allein der Schwertkampf ist großartig realistisch umgesetzt. Eine bessere Mittlealtersim als RPG gab es noch nie. Alles wird unglaublich liebevoll und aufwendig umgesetzt (z.B. das Questdesign, großartig gemacht).


Das Vermarktungskonzept ist ähnlich wei bei StarCitizen, kein Publisher sondern unterstützer, allerdings versuchen sie nicht ständig neues Geld aus den Unterstützern rauszukitzeln, die ganze Sache ist nicht so proffessionell auf das Pledge-Modell ausgelegt wie SC. Das macht es meiner Mienung nach sehr sympathisch, kommt viel ehrlicher rüber.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon eine Weile lang ein digital Baron


----------



## drebbin (18. April 2016)

Du kannst das Spiel nicht kostenlos testen, eventuell wird das mal als Promo Aktion kommen, aber davon wurde noch nichts erzählt.
Das Finanzierungsprinzip ist halt Kickstarter-Stil. Man kann sich alles per Homepage und Videos anschauen, aber es geht darum das man die Idee von Warhorse unterstützt und das Geld zur Verfügung stellt um das ganze zu verwirklichen. Das Zwischenstände des Spiels für Unterstützer nutzbar sind dient als Lockmittel bzw Belohnung.

Ich persönlich befürworte immer die Unabhängigkeit von Entwicklern. Deswegen bin ich nicht nur hiervon Backer, sondern auch von Wreckfest (Entwicklerteam von FlatOut2  ), Ark und Star Citizen.


----------



## orca113 (18. April 2016)

Also ich muss jetzt für mindestens 49€ zuschlagen? 

Sehe es ähnlich wie du. Davon mal abgesehen brenne ich jetzt schon für das Game. Klingt alles super.

Der TE sollte wirklich ebenfalls zuschlagen.


----------



## drebbin (18. April 2016)

Oh...sehe grad selber erst, dass der einstieg bei 50€ ja wirklich das niedrigste Angebot ist... Ich war damals für 25€ eingestiegen (OK mittlerweile habe ich nun auch ein höheres Paket)


----------



## Noname1987 (18. April 2016)

Habe nur Sorge, dass es das hundertste Alpha / Beta Spiel wird welches ich unterstütze, welches dann jedoch nie fertig wird.


----------



## drebbin (18. April 2016)

Naja es kommt zwar in 3Akten aber hier geht es ja nur um Akt 1.
Und den Spielumfang wir SC hat es auch nicht, von daher mache ich mir keine Sorgen.
Am meisten mache ich mir Sorgen das nvidia sich wieder ins Boot einkauft, die potentiell  technischen Folgen kennt man ja....


----------



## MfDoom (18. April 2016)

Das musst du selbst entscheiden  Das Spiel wird auf jeden Fall sehr aussergewöhnlich


----------



## Noname1987 (18. April 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Naja es kommt zwar in 3Akten aber hier geht es ja nur um Akt 1.
> Und den Spielumfang wir SC hat es auch nicht, von daher mache ich mir keine Sorgen.
> Am meisten mache ich mir Sorgen das nvidia sich wieder ins Boot einkauft, die potentiell  technischen Folgen kennt man ja....



Werde grad nicht schlau daraus. Bin sehr versucht die 50 Okken auf den Tisch zu legen aber bekomme ich dann später nur Akt 1 oder die anderen auch? Bezeichnet wird das fertige Spiel. Verdammt ich will es haben


----------



## drebbin (18. April 2016)

Alles was bisher von KC erhältlich ist, ist das Spiel was den Akt 1 bezeichnet.
Es wurde angekündigt das später noch 2Akte kommen sollen. Das werden dann aber eigenständige Spiele die sozusagen wie in Witcher an die Story anknüpfen.


----------



## Noname1987 (18. April 2016)

Alles klar danke dir  Jetzt muss ich nur mit meinem Konto ein Wett-Starren austragen... Und mir Infos einholen ob die Mapsize die ich da sehe wohl die endgültige ist...

Edit: Tschuldige TE ich wollte deinen Thread nicht kapern.


----------



## MfDoom (18. April 2016)

Wenn dich der Early Access stört kauf es bei release, dann gibts das evtl. sogar noch billiger


----------



## drebbin (18. April 2016)

Ich weiß nicht ob der Zugang über Kickstarter direkt noch funktioniert, aber ihr könnt es ja gern probieren:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1294225970/kingdom-come-deliverance/description


----------



## orca113 (19. April 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob der Zugang über Kickstarter direkt noch funktioniert, aber ihr könnt es ja gern probieren:
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1294225970/kingdom-come-deliverance/description



Es geht nicht mehr. Habe gerade geschaut. Man erhält die Textmeldung das die Kampagne vorbei ist aber man das Spiel dennoch unterstützen kann auf der Homepage von KCD.


----------

